# Ralph.........



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG.... reading that I was furious they would leave a senior in a holding pen with 2 young dogs.... and then demand that a rescue pay for imjuries caused by their actions ???? Blood was boiling, but then reading about how he found such a wonderful forever home made me cry tears of joy. Sweet Ralphie... wish I could give him a hug


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor boy, 
I hope that is all now behind him and he can enjoy his later years in life with that loving family.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear how things have worked out for Ralph. I imagine him lazing about the garden with his owners and it's perfect :heartbeat

SHAME on the city for leaving him alone in a holding area with two pitbulls. Thankfully we have agencies dedicated to rescue so we don't have to leave this all up to our local municipalities.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Aw, poor Ralphy! I do feel sorry for the homeless person, though. No doubt the dog is better off care-wise with a family who can provide consistent food, water, shelter, and medical care, but that poor person lost his only friend.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

A sad story about Ralph but with a happy ending. He is a handsome guy and I imagine him laying in the garden with a big smile on his face. Shame on the city for asking the rescue to pay for the injuries when it happened on their watch. KUDOS to YGRR.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ralph*

So happy to hear Ralph's story had a happy ending, but how could the shelter put him in a cage w/two pitbulls!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a wondeful happy ending to an othewise sad story. I suspect the homeless man coudn't afford the license, and I think it down shameful he was put into a pen with the pitties. And the city dang well should have ppaid for their blunder. He is a beautiful old man.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I love happy endings, and Ralphie is now in a home and loved. His photo is beautiful, bless him.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

What a beautiful boy! Glad to hear he had a happy ending!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

I think it's a really sad thing that Ralph was taken from his owner, homeless or not. I bet Ralph didn't mind. I'm glad he's doing ok now, but what a sad thing. Taken from your human then attacked, that's terrible. He sure is a beauty, I'd never guess he was a senior.


----------

